
Looking for Volunteer writer for a new and small Medium.com publication - kermani98
If you are already writing about technology on your personal blog, let&#x27;s write it together.<p>We are a group of writers on a newly made publication on Medium.com,  we want to write about technology, productivity, self-improvement, travel and business categories.<p>I am not a good writer, I just want to have some other people to write to gather and also learn from them.<p>Please make a comment if you like to join us :)
======
slau
It might be worthwhile for you to provide a link to either previous articles
you've written, or more information about your group.

Also, your auto-description appears to be extremely generic. I'd say every
single blog I follow conforms to your description, even though they are vastly
different.

~~~
kermani98
Yes. You are right.

I try to write better, actually, I do not have good posts to share here, they
were not popular never

Thanks for your comment

